# My little container pond :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I guess this kinda qualifies as a "planted tank"  its in a big plastic planter box, with a small fountain pump. Water hyacinth and also some salvinia, both I got at Menagerie. The water hyacinth reproduces really quickly, i started out about a week and a half ago with 1 plant, now I have four...It gets reallly warm on My deck where I have them but I guess they love the heat! Had some pretty purple and white flowers too on them but Ill have to post another pic of that when they flower again... 
















some of the salvinia has turned a bit brown, are those dead? Theres lots of new green salvinia mixed in with it...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I have 5 water hyacinth now lol they grow like crazy!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The water hyacinth are flowering now! Pretty lavender/purple flowers with yellow spots... The salvinia is doing great now too, added some Flourish fertilizer ... 
Yesterday: 
















Today: more flowers!


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

I used to keep fancy gold fish (not the single tail gold fish) in the outdoor container, and they laid eggs. I could save some small baby gold fish.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. It all looks very nice including the hibiscus, thunbergia, geraniums, and all. Your imitation green frog looks like he is trying to decide whether to jump into the water or not.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you so much! I just put in the plants about a week 1/2 ago so its just starting to flower and settle in and take off Yes My fake frog is the next best thing to having fish in the container - its wayy to small and hot in that container for fish so the frog will have to do


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gah I am so jealous! Looks wonderful!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you was simple to do.. Get a planter with no holes in the bottom and add water and floating plants  add sun and tada  The water hyacinth grow so fast I think I may have to add a second planter with water hehe At least it brings a feel of outdoors to a downtown deck


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Look what I found today in My little pond! I wonder how he got there, he is very tiny  i guess they can withstand very warm water because that pond gets hot in the daytime sun


----------

